# Ed Parker's Kenpo in Calgary, Alberta?



## Rich_Hale (May 30, 2006)

I'm heading up to Banff National Park at the end of this week for some hiking in the Canadian Rockies, and was wondering if anyone knew of a Kenpo Studio, or club, in the area.

Banff National Park is just a little northwest of Calgary.

I know it's a little late to ask, but I was just thinking that even though I haven't been able to find anything on the internet, someone in the forum may know of a studio, or club, that doesn't have a web presence. 

I'll be in the Calgary area from June 3 - 11.

Thanks


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 30, 2006)

Is Canada still it's own country? I thought we annexed them for a backyard already. Oh, wait; that was Iraq for an oil field. Nevermind.

Feelin' punchy,

Dave


----------



## Rich_Hale (May 30, 2006)

Actually Dave,

I'm going up there to buy Canada, but it's supposed to be a secret.  

All I'm supposed to say is "I'm from the United States Government and I'm here to help you."

Then I'm going to offer them twice what we paid Russia for Alaska, which was 7.2 million dollars, or 2 cents per acre)

Wish me luck.

RH


----------

